# Spam iCloud non filtré en augmentation



## AMM31 (11 Mai 2017)

Salut à tous : est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir remarqué qu'il y avait une augmentation notable du nombre de spam non filtrés sur iCloud ?

Ça faisait des mois que tout passait correctement dans la rubrique SPAM et depuis quelques jours - voir semaine - plusieurs fois par jour je suis obligé de nettoyer ma boîte de réception. 

Quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué ça ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2017)

J'ai fait le même constat...


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Mai 2017)

Exact : action/réaction (SpamSieve)... avec Apple Mail


----------



## AMM31 (12 Mai 2017)

Aaaaaah ! Je me suis demandé si je délirais ! J'avais une boîte mail tellement impeccable que c'est le retour des spams qui m'a fait réaliser que ça fonctionnait bien jusque là. 

La question est : changements du côté d'Apple ou spammers qui ont trouvé une parade ?


----------



## AMM31 (12 Mai 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Exact : action/réaction (SpamSieve)... avec Apple Mail



Il faut toujours avoir mail ouvert pour que ça filtre donc ? Si tout est fermé, l'iPhone et l'iPad se retrouvent pollués de spams ?


----------



## guytoon48 (13 Mai 2017)

https://translate.google.fr/transla...msieve/help/iphone-spam-filtering&prev=search


----------

